#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-10
<Guest62368> test
<alkisg> success!
<Guest62368> thqnks
<Guest62368> bye
<mate|90519> Hi
<mate|90519> Anyone there?
<nomic> yes
<scott_> Hello.
<Scotto1970> Could someone answer a question for me?
<just86> Hey. I put Ubuntu on a laptop. I put the video card driver. I put virtualboks. CPU temperature is 80 degrees.
<just86> what is the problem?
<just86> the fan turns slowly
<just86> lenovo e530
<dzw_u1> e, hello?
<just86> how to know that it reads and writes to disk?
<just86> Performance Monitor shows the disk loading 80%
<alkisg> just86: google for iotop
<just86> thx
<mate|66581> hello
<mate|66581> is there anyone active?
<jan_> Hi everyone, just finnishing installing Ubuntu mate on pi3
<jan_> :)
<linux-bonsai> hello
<linux-bonsai> spricht jemand deutsch?
<linux-bonsai> hello all
<linux-bonsai> i am new hear
<linux-bonsai> hello all
<linux-bonsai> keiner da
<linux-bonsai> hi
<anp> hello all
<ouroumov_> !de | linux-bonsai
<ubottu> linux-bonsai: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubuntu_> ople
<ubuntu_> hello?
<linux-bonsai> spricht jemand deutsch?
<linux-bonsai> hi
<jared> Hello
<linux-bonsai> speak german
<chucena> cómo va el tema?
<ubuntu-mate> now what?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-11
<dumpchama> hi... i have a problem where i am unable to shut down the system after resuming from suspend... the computer will just logout..
<dumpchama> how can i fix this?
<Lonel> hey
<Lonel> does anyone know how to permanently disable cd-rom
<ouroumov_> hi Lonel
<ouroumov_> Lonel, some BIOS have options to selectively kill off hardware such as webcams, wifi adaptors and so on
<ouroumov_> Lonel, you can also blacklist whatever driver's used by the drive, I think
<ouroumov_> dumpchama, hi
<dumpchama> hi
<ouroumov_> dumpchama, is this when shutting down from the graphical interface?
<dumpchama> yes
<dumpchama> this is my log when i try doing from terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23305769/
<Lonel> ouroumov_: could you please guide me through it? there is a CD that is suck in the cd-rom and I can't get it out. I want to make it so it never turns on again (even after restart)
<Lonel> I'll go check the BIOS options brb
<Lonel> Anyone here know how to disable cd-rom permanently?
<Lonel> I want to kill it off for good.
<Lonel> There are no options in the BIOS for me to do so
<dumpchama> if it's a desktop pc you can always unplug it from the inside?
<pta> hi
<pta> i need help
<pta> how to install samba on ubuntu mate
<Lonel> dumpchama: its a laptop
<pta> no
<pta> pi 3
<pta> hello
<pta> anyone at here
<ouroumov_> Damn I missed hom
<ouroumov_> That may be a use case for the "eject" command
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg: good morning. Have you given any more though about that idea you floated a while back regarding bug bounties?
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, Yes. We're going to do a sort of bounty programme during the 17.04 cycle.
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, that's great. Funding from Patreon?
<flexiondotorg> Funding from all the Ubuntu MATE crowd-funding.
<ouroumov> Nice.
<flexiondotorg> I'm not sure if we will use Boutysource or sort out something more direct.
<ouroumov> So in case you're putting a shortlist together, I think https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-screensaver/issues/92 should be in it
<ubuntu-mate> helo
<brian_> mate seems so much faster with the xanmod 4.8 kernel.
<brian_> Though, i have to use the open source drivers, because the nivida ones dont work with Xanmod for some reason.
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-12
<ren_> hello
<ren_> new to ubuntu mate
<mate|9534> installed ubuntu-mate on a Toshiba Satellite. I can see the list of available wifi networks but it doesn't complete a connection to any of them. Even the open networks do not connect. Iattempt the connection and after about 30 seconds, it displays a disconnected notification.
<mate|9534> hello ren_
<ren_> hello!^w^
<TheMarius> sounds like a driver issue
<TheMarius> sadly i gave up on ubuntu mate... linux mint sorted out most of the bugs so i run that instead
<ren_> im using raspberry pi ,and i succeed to install ros and arduino ide in raspberry pi 3 model b
<mate|9534> TheMarius, I tried installing ubuntu as well as lubuntu, but could not even get the computer to load the install screen. Ubuntu mate actually finished the install and everything is perfect except the only way I can get on the internet is via Ethernet
<TheMarius> sadly ubuntu seems to have some major bug problems
<TheMarius> not sure what mint does but they seem to fix them
<mate|9534> ren_, I haven't really looked into rasberry pi, Is that an OS or is it a device?
<ren_> a device.
<mate|9534> TheMarius, i'll try linux mint. thanks
<ren_> with arm cpu.
<TheMarius> do that ... drop all ubuntu... but if the same problem is in mint, i suggest you hop somewhere completely different.. lets say opensuse, mageia or something like that
<mate|9534> ren_ ok, I've never tried it. Did you install Ubuntu-mate on it?
<ren_> i installed ubuntu mate into raspberry pi
<ren_> than i installed ros and arduino ide in ubuntu mate
<TheMarius> mate: you see.. your hardware might not like ubuntu ... ubuntu is based on debian and mint is based on ubuntu... ubuntu seems to be more focused on mobile devices now than developing a proper bug free system.. instead linux mint does that job.. debian is too basic for you, you wouldnt like it
<TheMarius> you might like mageia or opensuse though
<TheMarius> they are different branches
<mate|9534> TheMarius, I think it is more of a toshiba problem. I've installed ubuntu on quite a few machines. The toshibas always give me problems with the wifi. I'm going to give it a few more tries before i give up on it completely.
<TheMarius> ah ok... if you know linux well you might want to try manjaro aswell
<mate|9534> TheMarius, Thanks
<TheMarius> yup
<TheMarius> good luck
<TheMarius> mint is the one i run and its actually a proper, usable os
<ouroumov_> Is is just me or is the forum under high latency atm?
<ravi_> whats up guys
<ravi_> anyone here using kali linux
<ravi_> >??
<badbug> Hi
<alkisg> Hello
<badbug> I am on ubuntu mate
<badbug> I already loved it
<badbug> is there anyone?
<s28887> siema eniu
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, hi. Is it me or is the site under high latency
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, I mean the forums
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, network issues at datacenter.
<dumpchama> hi... every time I start up the system I get a "please enter passphrase for disk cryptswap on none"... how can I get rid of this so it doesn't appear every time I start up?
<ouroumov> hi dumpchama
<ouroumov> you're using FDE?
<dumpchama> what is that? i'm not sure if I have it
<ouroumov> Full Disk Encryption
<ouroumov> As in, did you check "encrypt this installation for security" or something like that during install
<dumpchama> I did select "encrypt the home folder"
<ouroumov> That one should be seamless
<dumpchama> this message didn't appear until I moved my Windows 7 partition a bit in gparted
<dumpchama> like, the system will boot if I just press enter but it is still annoying
<ouroumov> dumpchama, possible that the UUID of the partition changed
<dumpchama> is it possible to set it back then? or maybe update the new value somewhere?
<ouroumov> dumpchama, first check if UUID of cryptswap is the same in output of "lsblk -f" and in your file /etc/fstab
<dumpchama> yes the UUID is the same fstab and lsblk output
<alkisg> dumpchama: put the output of cat /etc/fstab && sudo lsblk --fs, to pastebin
<ouroumov> dumpchama, and please say what version of Ubuntu MATE you're running
<ouroumov> I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1447282 but probably not same bug since it started happening after you edited the partitions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447282 in eCryptfs "Does not use encrypted swap when using GPT partitioning + encrypted home directory (ecryptfs)" [High,Fix committed]
<dumpchama> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23312975/
<dumpchama> my version is 16.04 LTS
<ouroumov> dumpchama, I found this: http://mattand.azurewebsites.net/ubuntu-home-drive-encryption-issues/ with steps for a workaround that might apply to your case
<dumpchama> i will have a read at the link then, thanks for your help ~
<TheUncertainMan> Hello everyone!
<ouroumov> hello TheUncertainMan
<TheUncertainMan> You have no idea how excited I am. First time firing up my Raspberry Pi 3, and I'm feeling like a giddy child!
<TheUncertainMan> Ran into a slight problem though. I'm plugged into my old tv by HDMI, and my resolution is currently low and unchangable
<TheUncertainMan> Is there a command in the terminal I can use to change this?
<alkisg> Unfortunately rpi3 isn't a proper pc, so the xrandr commands are unsupported...
<TheUncertainMan> arghh, I thought so
<alkisg> There's a config.txt where you can specify some weird kernel parameters to play with the outputs
<TheUncertainMan> ok, found in boot?
<alkisg> Yes
<TheUncertainMan> Cheers alkisg
 * alkisg hopes TheUncertainMan bought the rpi3 for a weather station or something, and not as a workstation...
<TheUncertainMan> *TheUncertainMan bought the rpi3 just to learn Linux for university
<TheUncertainMan> *
<TheUncertainMan> Aw balls.
<alkisg> Don't you have a real pc to install linux on?
<alkisg> Even a virtual machine works better...
<TheUncertainMan> I do, but I'd rather stick to my pi. I do have access to Linux Labs at the university though, so I'll be learning either way.
<TheUncertainMan> Buying the rpi3 was just a nice little project to tinker with.
<dumpchama> with 1GB ram the RPi3 runs ubuntu okay... until you try to actually interact with it
<TheUncertainMan> Yeah, I thought 1gb of ram was a bit...modest. And it's something like ddr2 as well isn't it?
<dumpchama> not sure about that one, though I only use mine for idle tasks
<TheUncertainMan> Oh, any examples? I need some ideas for projects.
<TheUncertainMan> Aside from a little music player, or perhaps a file server?
<dumpchama> seedbox? xbmc? or even something embedded like weather station as you mentioned
<dumpchama> mine is a seedbox =_=
<TheUncertainMan> Man, I am so excited to learn all of this
<anp> hello
<dumpchama> hi
<TheUncertainMan> Hello!
<dumpchama> or if you're an engineering student I'm sure they have a lot of uses for these
<TheUncertainMan> I'm studying Computer Security and Networks
<dumpchama> then I dunno
<TheUncertainMan> So I'm sure I'll learn some rather naughty ways to use this.
<dumpchama> I'm sure it will come in handy though, whether for personal or educational use
<TheUncertainMan> Absolutely
<TheUncertainMan> Reckon my pi will be alright running at 1920x1080?
<dumpchama> don't see why you can't
<TheUncertainMan> Great. Cheers mate
<dumpchama> the GPU is touted to support 1080, though I can't remember if that was streaming or just display
<TheUncertainMan> Well, we'll soon find out. Brb
<TheUncertainMan> Hey again guys
<TheUncertainMan> I'm still having some trouble with my resolution on my rpi3/tv set up.
<TheUncertainMan> Can anyone lend a hand?
<TheUncertainMan> I've tried using hdmi_mode to change my resolution, as well as the actual display window in Ubuntu, but I'm still locked to an awkward resolution
<TheUncertainMan> And when I've forced disable overscan, it's made matters slightly worse
<TheUncertainMan> Hey all
<xsidx> Hello all
<TheUncertainMan> Does anyone know if hardware acceleration will be supported in the future?
<xsidx> not sure, but that would be great..
<TheUncertainMan> So, so great
<xsidx> how come so many people in here and yet only 2 of us are talking..
<TheUncertainMan> Had this ridiculous idea of trying to run all sorts of games on my Raspberry Pi3.
<TheUncertainMan> Well, that's clearly because we're important
<TheUncertainMan> Only the important people talk
<xsidx> hehehe
<TheUncertainMan> Everyone else is just reading and nodding.
<TheUncertainMan> Isn't that right guys?
<TheUncertainMan> .....See?
<ouroumov> People stay connected but won't always be watching this window.
<TheUncertainMan> *sigh* Spoilt it
<TheUncertainMan> brb, trying to fix my resolution
<ouroumov> On that note, I'm off.
<TheUncertainMan> Annd back
<TheUncertainMan> So, anyone ever dealt with using a TV via HDMI for a Raspberry Pi?
<TheUncertainMan> I'm having rather irritating resolution issues that google isn't helping with
<ouroumov_> Damn I'm bored because the forums are down
<TheUncertainMan> Yeah it's been hindering my progress
<TheUncertainMan> Any reason why they're down, or is it a mystery?
<ouroumov_> TheUncertainMan,
<ouroumov_> <flexion.org> Yeah, network issues at datacenter.
<TheUncertainMan> Ahhh
<TheUncertainMan> Those datacentres
<ouroumov_> Yup
<ouroumov_> TheUncertainMan, you're the rpi3 guy amiright?
<ouroumov_> How easy is it to set up UM on it, in your opinion?
<TheUncertainMan> Ermmm
<TheUncertainMan> Depends how prepared you are.
<TheUncertainMan> I bought the rpi3. Just the motherboard, nothing included.
<TheUncertainMan> I then had to grab a sd card, all the gear, etc.
<TheUncertainMan> Then I discovered I didn't have a sd reader
<TheUncertainMan> But if you've got all of that, it's not bad at all
<ouroumov_> What extra gear is there? Display, SD card, hdmi cable?
<TheUncertainMan> You just have to download ubuntu mate, unpack it using something like Winrar, and then write it to the sd card.
<TheUncertainMan> Basically yeah
<ouroumov_> K
<ouroumov_> So not that hard to do
<TheUncertainMan> And a case for it, ethernet cable. you know, that old chestnut
<ouroumov_> Sure
<TheUncertainMan> Just don't hook it up to a tv
<ouroumov_> I'd probably skip the case
<TheUncertainMan> Most of my problems have come from that. If you hook it up to an actual pc monitor, it's fine.
<ouroumov_> Hm
<ouroumov_> Oh, resolution issue?
<TheUncertainMan> exactly
<TheUncertainMan> also sound has to be enabled too
<TheUncertainMan> All via the boot config.txt file
<ouroumov_> I read alkisg said earlier xrandr does not exist for rpi?
<TheUncertainMan> apparently, yeah
<TheUncertainMan> hang on, I'll test it
<TheUncertainMan> typed in xrandr on its own. Told me it failed to get size of gamma for output, etc
<TheUncertainMan> I can --help it though.
<ouroumov_> So the program is installed, but not sure if it's worth a damn on the platform, k
<TheUncertainMan> yup. :]
<ouroumov_> And what are you gonna use it for TheUncertainMan? Robotics? Cool hacks?
<TheUncertainMan> Sorry, new to this. How do I whisper/direct message?
<ouroumov_> Well, proper protocol is: ask for permission from the target, if granted right click target in the column of nicknames
<ouroumov_> Then select "Open dialog window"
<ouroumov_> Yay the forum is back!
 * anp is away: I'm busy
<ren> how to install gedit
<nomic> sudo apt-get install gedit ren
<nomic> ok
<nomic> on mate on pi
<nomic> gedit is
<nomic> pluma
<nomic> install pluma .. pluma = gedit
<nomic> ren
<ren> wow
<ren> thank you
<ren> i will try it
<tiox> Would anyone happen to know why Perterbos named the DE we use MATE?
<tiox> Perberos*
<sixwheeledbeast^> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_mate
<tiox> No other motivation behind the name?
<kahuna> hi how can i get some help in spanish abot the MATE 16.4
<kahuna> *about..
<sixwheeledbeast^> no sure why it's named after that
<sixwheeledbeast^> maybe try #ubuntu-es?
<kahuna> im trying to configured my compiz but i cant find the windowManager
<kahuna> i read maybe there i can chage from "marco" to "compiz"
<kahuna> sorry for my english
<kahuna> is not @ops in this chanel?
<tiox> kahuna: You can change the window manager in mate-tweak
<tiox> It is in System > Preferences I believe.
<tiox> (If working in the default MATE panel setup.)
<kahuna> mm no really
<tiox> You can just hold <alt> and press <F2>, then input mate-tweak to bring it up.
<kahuna> no i mean in mate tweak i cant not chages what i need
<kahuna> i found some help but is for mint edition can i post the link here maybe u see and know what im talking about
<kahuna> ?
<kahuna> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/15124483/Solucion-MATE-y-Compiz-en-Linux-Mint.html
<kahuna> is in spanish but there have a sreenshot of i looking for
<tiox> ...Interesting. Well, here's an alternative; In terminal:
<tiox> gsettings set org.mate.desktop.required-components window-manager ""
<tiox> Then in mate-session-properties specify a new autostart to run compiz (no need to do compiz --replace since the above disables compiz as required WM), and if that does not work (as in, it's fatal for your X session), hold >ctrl> + <alt> and press F1 to open the autostart file you made with this command, after you sign in (assuming it's called compiz.desktop):
<tiox> nano ~/.config/autostart/compiz.desktop
<tiox> In there, change it back to marco and you'll be able to undo the earlier changes to bring your desktop back to some state of normality.
<tiox> Oh, also, <ctrl> + <alt> + <F7> to return to X session.
<tiox> Since gsettings cannot be used without a working X session, using an autostart to specify compiz is way easier to deal with.
<tiox> Else, kahuna you can try compiz --replace right now after you do some tweaking in ccsm, installable with this;
<tiox> sudo apt install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kahuna> is gonna take me time to desifrate this but so much thnaks i will try
<tiox> Well...
<kahuna> i dont get what i should to do firts xD
<kahuna> or i better imigrate to mint looks more friendly
<tiox> Do what I last said first, because you can press <ctrl> + <alt> + <backspace> to exit your present session, of if that does not work, to what I said earlier to edit the autostart in nano, but instead of that, do ths:
<tiox> sudo service lightdm stop
<tiox> sudo service lightdm start
<tiox> That will allow you to force-quit the session and reload the desktop manager (being lightdm) to sign in once more, with no harm to your system.
<tiox> or if that does not work*
<tiox> kahuna: Linux can be very intimidating for newbies. I know, I was there.
<tiox> But simply switching to a different DE won't fix all of your problems. I'm not sure if your GPU or motherboard is on the Compiz blacklist.
<tiox> Because there are some GPUs that Compiz won't even allow use of.
<kahuna> o really i will gooogle aabout
<tiox> I was around Ubuntu since 2009.
<tiox> SO I know a few things.
<tiox> Like, right now I am chatting via finch in a shell because trying to open something else made my desktop act crappy. I do not know why, I'll have to figure it out later.
<tiox> But for most people, so long they don't do any extreme experimentation with programs nost Linux systems out of the bx are stable.
<tiox> most*
<tiox> Damn it, typos everywhere.
<tiox> But yeah, out-of-the-box Ubuntu MATE should not be giving you much trouble. There is one more thing you could do.
<tiox> If you try 'sudo apt install --reinstall compiz' that should resolve any missing package issues that could had happened during install.
<kahuna> yeah i feel u i just finish with deal with problems drivers of my AMD Radeon in laptop.. was no so easy to run Steam Games
<kahuna> but finaly im playing xD
<tiox> If that doesn't make it show in mate-tweak, one last thing you could do after that, to see if it isn't a post-install problem is to just do it live and see if the ooption shows up there.
<tiox> option*
<kahuna> ok
<tiox> If it doesn't show up in a live session (even after resolving your video card issues) then you won't have any fun. Oh also, AMD's drivers won't work in 16.04 last I read; Search "AMD" in https://ubuntu-mate.community to see more.
<kahuna> yeah i figured that somes days ago
<tiox> By 16.10 AMD should release a driver. Else if you don't want to wait, or are peeved that an LTS version of Ubuntu will be holding you back, you might want to check out other distros. I am sure the Arch community has figured something out by now.
<tiox> Ask if your video card will be supported in any Arch-based distribution in ##arch-linux just to be sure.
<tiox> I know, kahuna it's lame af but that's the best answer I can give.
<tiox> Oh kahuna the channel I referred you to does not exist; it's #archlinux instead.
<kahuna> thanks man
<tiox> Welcome.
<tiox> hehe I am somewhat unfamiliar with Finch's keyboard commands.
<tiox> More oopsies from me.
<tiox> Oh well.
<tiox> kahuna: You'll need to register your username on freenode and sign in if you wish to join #archlinux; see #freenode for more information about this.
<tiox> Else, you can type into your client "/msg nickserv help register" for specific information about registering and using your login credentials.
<tiox> Funny; TO get any decent help via IRC you have to condition yourself to treat your client a bit like a terminal.
<tiox> Oh well. I hope he finds his way.
<rav_> bonsoir?
<TheMariuz> rav: bonjour
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-13
<alvaero> join
<alvaero> join
<alvaero> join
<alvaero> join
<alvaero> join
<s1613> 1
<lucyharr> "In Europe, scores of researchers have been imprisoned for merely questioning holocaust numbers or claims. They commited absolutely no crime whatsoever other than simply asking questions. For such an apparent offense, they were thrown behind bars for, sometimes, years at a time... Because a clandestine group of scriptwriters carefully crafted this elaborate hoax, should the rest of society be forced unwittingly accept it without argument just because
<lucyharr> they said so?" https://www.amazon.com/Holocaust-Hoax-Exposed-Victor-Thorn/product-reviews/1467506389/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_viewopt_srt?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=avp_only_reviews&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=helpful&pageNumber=1
<swarnadeep> there
<giti> downloadcenter does not work
<giti> dropbox also not
<giti> i mean softwarecenter
<ubuntu-mate> I have an Acer Aspire E1-470P laptop. When booting, it cannot find the operating system. I can boot into the system via a USB bootable version of Ubuntu Mate. But when trying to install, it cannot find the hard drive. I am wondering if I need to upgrade or reinstall the BIOS in order to get this working
<JensNDS> Try: under the BOOT (BIOS) menu, select Legacy boot and press F10 Save & Exit.
<waltersraspberry> hi
<ouroumov_> hi waltersraspberry
<waltersraspberry> :)
<atzrrar> exkt
<mate|23058> n00b here with a 16.10 question
<mate|23058> just updated and firefox sets my homepage to the mate start page I've tried to reset it but it goes back to mate. Work around ideas?
<tiox> I am _so very retarded_ right now. I can't seem to figure out how to install BetterDiscord for Linux and I am requesting assistance assistance to help enable me.
<tiox> requesting some assistance*
<tiox> I really don't know how to deal with stuff requiring npm and electron, but I managed to get an error popup because I did something incredibly wrong.
<nomic> woulda maybe helped tiox
<nomic> 2 late
<nairwolf> Hi, I'm trying to translate your announce of Ubuntu Mate 16.10 for a french website, but I'm not sure to understand the first sentence
<nairwolf> this one : Ubuntu MATE 16.10 is, more or less, a re-working of Ubuntu MATE from scratch, not just to accomodate GTK3+ but to also make most of the packages shipped by default with Ubuntu MATE “Recommended”. This means most default applications can now be uninstalled without issue.
<nairwolf> What do you mean by "to make most of the packages shipped by default with Ubuntu MATE "Recommended" ?
<nairwolf> And what do you mean by "applications can now be uninstaleld without issue" ? Do you mean, that was an issue before ?
<nairwolf> (badly, I'm not a MATE user...)
<nomic> nairwolf
<nomic> ask on forums
<nomic> ubuntu, mate forums
<nomic> this irc is for immediate support of obvious problems
<nomic> is transient
<nairwolf> ok
<nairwolf> thank you
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-14
<codythedragondud> is there a way to make the advanced menu or even the panel have a shutdown button without showing system plugin in the menu?
<ouroumov_> codythedragondud, hi
<codythedragondud> hey
<ouroumov_> codythedragondud, the standard panel layout has a shutdown button, so yes
<codythedragondud> yeah what im trying to do though is shrink down the advanced menu
<ouroumov_> I'm not using that menu but presumably you should be able to remove sections of it in the menu editor?
<ouroumov_> Then create a new shutdown panel button that issues the command mate-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<codythedragondud> there we go i made a custom application launcher thing which uses that when i click on it
<codythedragondud> thanks
<ubuntu-mate> hi all
<ubuntu-mate> going to install Ubuntu Mate
<bittin> Updated to Yakkety at work now aswell :)
<bittin> Updating my Ubuntu MATE box too 16.10 now :)
<mate|39352> Does 16.10 have support for retina/hidpi screens?
<bittin> no idea i am on a crappy old HP 655 laptop
<mate|39352> lol but i'm glad that mate works on crappy laptops -- i have an old asus from 5 years ago and mate still runs on it
<Akuli> i still don't see any reason to upgrade from 14.04
<Akuli> it will be supported until 2019 and so far i've heard nothing good about 16.04
<alkisg> It's the first lts release that officially supports mate
<alkisg> That's the best reason :)
<Akuli> to stick with it or upgrade?
<alkisg> To stick with 16.04
<alkisg> 14.04 didn't support mate...
<Akuli> wat?
<alkisg> In 14.04, ubuntu-mate was not an official ubuntu flavor
<Akuli> they still made iso's
<Akuli> so how does that matter?
<alkisg> You don't see any difference between official an unofficial builds?!
<alkisg> For example, the PPA was broken a couple of months ago; that wouldn't happen with SRUs
<Akuli> i really don't see any difference
<Akuli> ppa's are awful anyway :)
<alkisg> Maybe you're just a home user?
<alkisg> 14.04 is using PPAs
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> and who cares?
<Akuli> if that ppa would push an update on my system i wouldn't install it
<alkisg> Well, some environments care if their systems are broken because of a ppa update
<Akuli> so why would i update with ppa's?
<alkisg> Would you know that it would break your system before installing it? How?
<alkisg> Akuli, 14.04 comes *from* PPAs
<alkisg> That's what unofficial means
<Akuli> no, mate for 14.04 comes from a ppa
<alkisg> It doesn't come from the ubuntu repository
<alkisg> Yes, the whole DE
<alkisg> Which can easily break your system
<Akuli> more like, mate for 14.04 came from a ppa when i installed it but i don't install updates from that ppa anymore
<frail_trev> How do I gain access to skygo?
<alkisg> So you don't have updates enabled for your DE? That's awful...
<Akuli> alkisg, based on what i've seen so far on ubuntu channels 16.04 is broken when  you just install it :)
<alkisg> How would you get security updates?
<Akuli> from ubuntu repositories of course
<alkisg> Not really, mate 16.04 is more stable than mate 14.04
<Akuli> my desktop environment doesn't need security updates
<Akuli> alkisg, systemd is stable?
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> It doesn't contain code?!
<alkisg> Everything that contains code needs security updates
<Akuli> no
<Akuli> web browsers are like that
<alkisg> And in some cases, even non-code needs security updates
<Akuli> my desktop environment is not a web browser
<alkisg> I think you haven't read about any CVEs for DEs
<alkisg> I think you should read a bit more
<Akuli> why?
<Akuli> i don't need new versions of ubuntu with systemd
<alkisg> Because your arguments are wrong
<Akuli> you can install broken updates as much as you want :)
<alkisg> I didn't mention systemd... I'm talking about the rest of your arguments
<Akuli> why would my desktop needs updating?
<Akuli> what's going to happen if i don't update it?
<alkisg> You could get hacked
<Akuli> no
<Akuli> my desktop environment doesn't listen for incoming connections
<alkisg> But if you need explanation about how a DE can be hacked... I don't have time to persuade you
<lenovo_lover> Anything internet connected should recieve updates.  If it's not on a public network, then running old code isn't a big deal.
<Akuli> it's a desktop, not a web browser
<alkisg> So what?
<Akuli> i mean
<alkisg> Do you think that only incoming ports can cause CVEs?
<Akuli> there's just no way it gets "hacked" like boom :)
<Akuli> it just has nothing to do with the internet
<lenovo_lover> Drive by downloads?  SSL exploits?  etc
<Akuli> they have nothing to do with updating my **desktop environment**
<Akuli> my system in general yes, not the desktop
<alkisg> Akuli, can you google for "cve gnome"?
<alkisg> If that doesn't convince you, I don't know how I could
<alkisg> People can only see the truth if they want to. If they don't, you can't show it to them.
<Akuli> you are just hysteric :)
<alkisg> Can you google it?
<Akuli> i need to go now
<alkisg> Here's one: https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2015-7496
<ubottu> GNOME Display Manager (gdm) before 3.18.2 allows physically proximate attackers to bypass the lock screen by holding the Escape key. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-7496)
<alkisg> How would you like me logging in to your pc by pressing esc?
<alkisg> And don't tell me that you have security because you don't allow people close to your pc, because you can't give advice to others based on such ideas
<mate|39352> okay this is annoying. i started the upgrade process for 16.10 and it's aborted on me twice right at the end. D: fixes?
<lenovo_lover> Is Ubuntu-MATE 16.10 actually released or is it still in Beta?
<mate|39352> it's released
<Akuli> alkisg, ew, gdm :) i don't use a login manager
<alkisg> Akuli: so when you tell others to stick with 14.04, do you mean that they also shouldn't use one?
<Akuli> ubuntu mate comes with ligthdm by default :)
<alkisg> I'm not judging the way you use your computers; but don't give bad advice to others
<alkisg> Akuli: then google for cve lightdm
<Akuli> if someone has a weird ubuntu 16.04-specific issue i will recommend moving to a stable release, but so far nobody has done that :)
<Akuli> also, if someone has physical access to my computers and wants to do something bad it's game over anyway, i don't have encrypted partitions
<alkisg> Akuli: you do know why "examples" are used, right?
<alkisg> You said that DEs don't have security issues, and google says they have thousands
<lenovo_lover> 16.04 is stable, I'm confused
<Akuli> lenovo_lover, not in my experience
<alkisg> If you find one way around one specific example, that doesn't mean that you don't have security issues
<Akuli> some people have much better luck with it than i have, it's ok
<alkisg> Akuli: btw, what were your issues with 16.04?
<Akuli> the only time i tried it it failed to install the kerne
<Akuli> l
<Akuli> i mean
<Akuli> the mini.iso failed to install the kernel? never happened to me before
<lenovo_lover> 16.04 was pretty flawless for me on a variety of laptops
<alkisg> And you base your whole advice to users on one attempt to install it?
<Akuli> of course not :)
<Akuli> people have managed to break their system to the point of reinstall when upgrading
<alkisg> That happened in 14.04 and in 12.04 and in 10.04 as well
<lenovo_lover> I'm burning a 16.10 disk ATM to install on my X1 Yoga
<Akuli> many bugs i see allow local users to do this or that
<Akuli> i'm the only user on my system anyway
<masnell> Akuli: 23:40 <Akuli> i'm the only user on my system anyway ~ to the best of your knowledge
<masnell> ;)
<alkisg> Haha
<sovereignentity> I'm installing ubuntu mate on an sd card but it's id's as /dev/mmcblkOp2 is this why my install fails
<Akuli> i'd debootstrap it there first
<lenovo_lover> I booted the live image of 16.10.  I noticed that the battery indicator icon isn't centered, and there is no shadow for the top panel with the default (or any compositor)
<Akuli> sovereignentity, this tutorial is for debian, the only thing that's different with ubuntu is the url's https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/apds03.html.en
<sovereignentity> Akuli, thanks
<Akuli> it's an advanced thing though :) ubuntu is after all meant to be installed on a hard drive
<sovereignentity> this is the pi version
<Akuli> maybe there's a better way to install it to an sd card
<Akuli> because as far as i know it's meant to be installed on an sd card
<alkisg> sovereignentity: do you mean that you're unzipping the .xz image to the sd card?
<alkisg> How are you installing it?
<alkisg> dd?
<sovereignentity> gnome disk utility
<sovereignentity> it's an iso
<masnell> sovereignentity: img and iso files need to be imaged to the SD card. Can use dd or gnome disk
<Akuli> can't you just dd it?
<Akuli> dd if=/your/iso of=/dev/yourcard
<alkisg> sovereignentity: where did you find an iso for the rpi?
<alkisg> Maybe you're using the wrong image?
<sovereignentity> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<alkisg> What is its filename, or what was the download URL?
<alkisg> sovereignentity: there, it has this: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz
<alkisg> That is not an iso
<alkisg> Where did you get an iso?
<masnell> Sovereignentity after the download button there are instructions on how to copy the image over
<masnell> The partition will auto resize on 1st boot to fill the card if you concerned about that
<sovereignentity> I'm sorry I did download the incorrect file
<alkisg> Cool, that's what I thought; get the correct one ;)
<sovereignentity> thanks guys
<alkisg> np
<sovereignentity> so it"s ok to use that id for the sdcard?
<Akuli> if that's the only thing that appears in /dev when you plug in the card you have no other choices :)
<alkisg> sovereignentity: what is the output of ls /dev/mmc*
<alkisg> I think that what you said there, is the second partition, but all the partition table will be erased if you use dd on the whole card
<Akuli> actually, echo works with that also :)
<Akuli> as in echo /dev/mmc*
<alkisg> Sure, but "ls" is more understandable by users giving feedback
<joao_> Ubuntu mate cada vez melhor, parabéns.
<SpazzyC> Sorry, will there be a 16.10 version for the pi?  I'm itching to try out my new pi3.
<mate|65706> Hello. How do I change the Firefox home page?
<mate|65706> Whenever I change it back to https://start.ubuntu-mate.org/
<Adalwin> Hello!
<Adalwin> Does anybody know why the robot.txt file of gnome-look.org blocks me from entering the website?
<sanni> hi all
<sanni> whats the rules for posting a question , i have ppc system ubuntu 16.04 and broken desktop after upgrade from 15.10
<sanni> i am sure its video card setting was looking for someone who might be able to recommend a link or two .. everything i found is no working
<sanni> any takers? lol
<sanni> i simply dont want to bork yaboot
<sanni> i have blank screen with cursor
<sanni> in the corner
<Burn2> hello.
<arnob> hi
<sanni> hey sorry was on phone ,, kid sick i am here
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-15
<TheUncertainMan> Good evening everyone.
<sanni> knock knock anyone home ?
<imran-mate> hi all
<imran-mate> why is it so quiet in here?
<masnell> Everyone is off playing around with 16.10?
<imran-mate> i am running mate 16.10
<imran-mate> was on Ubuntu 16.10
<imran-mate> how well is iphone supported
<masnell> I went ubuntu 16.04 - > ubuntu mate 16.04.1 (manually replace unity)  - > um 16.10 upgrade.
<masnell> Seems the change to gtk3 is causing grief with themes
<masnell> Cannot advise on iPhone support, hvnt used one to know
<imran-mate> many join but none speak out
<masnell> many are permanently logged in (like me) but between timezones, work and other activities we tend to check in occassionally
<masnell> we hv a problem where people login, ask a question then give up after a few minutes and logout before anyone has had a chance to look to see and in some cases I have been trying to verify some info b4 I answer only to find they have dropped out
<imran-mate> ok where do i file bugs or issue for suggestions???
<imran-mate> i know for ubuntu but where for mate ?
<masnell> I know there are some links from the ubuntu-mate.org website - there are forums there also
<imran-mate> this issue is also present in Ubuntu
<masnell> if the issue is in Ubuntu 16.x and U-MATE 16.x I think best to report it at the Ubuntu level
<imran-mate> will ubuntu mate support unity8?
<imran-mate> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate
<imran-mate> this is what i am talking about.
<masnell> NO - Ubuntu is Unity based - Ubuntu MATE is MATE based
<imran-mate> ok
<imran-mate> WimpyProject Leader
<imran-mate> Our project leader joined Ubuntu
<imran-mate> It will help the Mate project a lot
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Hello
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Hello Guest58633
<imran-mate> hello
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> how are you
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> have you much experience with ubuntu or caja file manager
<imran-mate> me?
<masnell> they left already
<imran-mate> i had this strange behaviour in Ubuntu that prevented me downloading Google Chrome
<imran-mate> but on mate it didn't do so
<masnell> on MATE did you use the Software Boutique to install Chrome or just go to the website to do the download/install process?
<imran-mate> website
<masnell> using FireFox in both cases?
<imran-mate> yup
<imran-mate> that is why i came to Mate
<imran-mate> it works here
<masnell> the whole MATE Welcome and Software Boutique is a great value add - makes getting a new machine setup for someone super fast/easy - plus MATE Tweak means you can satisfy their UI preferences between Redmond/Mutiny etc
<imran-mate> mutiny is Unity
<masnell> yep - a Unity look-a-like spin
<imran-mate> i want a panel where in i can know the applications that are currently running
<imran-mate> OK
<imran-mate> BRB
<imran-mate> mate
<TheUncertainMan> Hello everyone.
<TheUncertainMan> Anyone had any issues with sound via hdmi for the rpi3 at all?
<TheUncertainMan> I've tried loads of fixes, starting with boot config.txt and also installing codecs and other audio applications
<TheUncertainMan> and yet my audio constantly stutters
<imran-mate> i am back
<eightfold> hi there
<eightfold> i wonder where i can find gnome metathemes
<eightfold> this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/help-adding-themes-to-ubuntu-mate/1862/7
<eightfold>  indicates that mate wants "gnome metathemes" with icons etc
<eightfold> where can i find them
<eightfold> ?
<imran-mate> i don't know mate
<imran-mate> i think the theme app has the link
<jadevinski> hello
<jadevinski> is this the place i have to be to get some support?
<jadevinski> since the install of the 16.10 mate the screens keep on flickering
<jadevinski> it start when i put in the install cd and boot it
<jadevinski> on the loading logo screen of the installation
<jadevinski> the weird thing is, when i open up a movie or something on youtube it stops flickering
<jadevinski> for the moment its using the X.org X server
<armando> ciao a tutti
<armando> volevo chiedere una cosa...esiste un modo per poter impostare la potenza del processore fino ad un massimo del 90% della sua potenza?
<armando> il fatto è che ho un portatile che si suriscalda subito.. e vorrei impostarlo in modo tala da non mandare mai al max la cpu
<Wobbo> Hey all. Will there be a 16.10?
<armando> hi
<armando> someone can help me?
<armando> when i use my pc i need to set the cpu up to 90% of his power.. is possible to do it?
<armando> my operative system is ubuntu mate 16.04
<natten_> armando: so you never want to utilize >90% cpu? Why?
<armando> yes because my laptop is old and it overheats easily
<natten_> i know cpulimit can do this on a perprocess basis, but i have no idea on how to do it globally
<Wobbo> I am wondering, is there a raspberry-pi 16.10?
<masnell> armando: have you checked / cleaned internals? New thermal paste?
<natten_> armando: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992706 this guide sets up a daemon that checks for processes that uses a lot of cpu and limits them.
<armando> i think i must put a new thermal paste...
<armando> now i try to follow the guide
<armando> thanks :) :)
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Hello, anyone here that can help me out with mount point problems or questions
<Akuli> mounting is easy
<Akuli> what problems are you having?
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> yeah, I thought so
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I had a 120 gb ssd with ubuntu-mate, I cloned it to a 240 gb ssd using dd then physically swapped the drives. boom booted up and my system is all there just fine
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I go in to extend my partition to make use of the full size of the drive and it shows my mount point as:
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Mounted on /, /var/lib/lxd/devices/desktop/disk.home-dooley, /var/lib/lxd/devices/desktop/disk.tmp, /var/lib/lxd/shmounts
<Akuli> what does lsblk say?
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> what the hell has happened? lsblk shows /
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> only
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> could something have happened to my other drive and I did not notice before I copied it. I have been up all night and forgot to look at it ahead of time
<Akuli> by default the installer creates only / and swap
<Akuli> which is really all you need
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> right I know. so how would I have ended up with all the other?
<Akuli> where do you see that stuff?
<Akuli> running mount without args?
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> any idea, besides late nights up all night learning linux?
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> in gparted
<Akuli> don't trust gui tools :)
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> under mount point
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> lsblk shows just the one "/"
<Akuli> i believe you only have /
<Akuli> does it show a swap?
<Akuli> mine is like this http://termbin.com/x6hv
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> so is my way of cloning drives about the easiest? I know you waste time copying blank space but when your sizing up it is because your filling up and I prefer to error on the side of caution
<Akuli> cloning drives like you did is just fine
<Akuli> windows hates it, but real operating systems don't :)
<Akuli> is your new hard drive bigger than your old hard drive?
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> https://thepb.in/p/Vmh0VD4EMg6t4
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> yes
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> just haven't sized it out to make use of full drive
<Akuli> if you want to you can boot from the installation disk/usb and resize your sda2 to fill the rest of the disk
<Akuli> you can't resize it while it's being used :)
<Akuli> i don't know which tool to recommend for that though, last time i needed to do that i used gparted and it worked just fine
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> or just make another partition
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I use dd
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I just dd my ISO to the USB and done
<Akuli> yeah, thats fine
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I am figuring this out as I go, been using it for about 6 months
<Akuli> let's see.. about half of your disk is empty space
<Akuli> you could make a new partition there and mount that as /home
<Akuli> if you want a separate /home for some reason this might be a handy way to do that
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I tried linux about 4 times in the past but got upset because I didn't catch on as fast as I wanted. I had used MS for over 30 years and never really noticed how much time was spent learning
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> That is what I was thinking and just move my home stuff there
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> you ever see a show called Category5.tv
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I mean unlike a magnetic drive i believe if a SSD crashes it all goes....lol
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I thank you for your assist, have a good weekend
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Akuli: I am back, thinking,  I may just blank the larger drive and make it one partition and move my home folder there completely. Have my UB-MT on the 120 GB ...plenty and more. and my Home on a separate drive. that way if I want to  change or try flavor I just change the one drive out/
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Make more sense that way I think
<Akuli> if i was you i'd just expand the / partition
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I am more likely to use the larger  for my files than I am for system files was my thought
<Akuli> creating a new /home also works, but you need to take care of moving stuff in your existing /home there and editing /etc/fstab
<Akuli> i've never done that so i don't know about it in more detail
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I watch a tech show (almost 2 years now) and he covered it once real well.   http://www.category5.tv/episodes/337.php
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> The show has lots to offer and he is live once a week, this is his 10th year
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> that is the episode where he moves the home folder
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> he did an episode a couple of weeks ago it was a 360 episode 2 hours long
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> really cool
<HelloBox> Hello
<benni> Does anyone here speaking germanẞ
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-16
<ubuntu-mate> yo
<mate|75676> hello guys
<mate|75676> i have just upgraded to ubuntu-mate 16.10 and there seems to be no option to set touchpad tap to click
<mate|75676> i went to search gpointing-device-settings and it doesn't exist in 16.10
<mansvdh> willem
<mikethebest> Hello.
<ty> Hi
<Guest33393> Hi
<Guest33393> In starting up, error message: failed to load kernel...is it OK?
<gerald> moin
<Wobbo> Hey all, i need help installing Chromium in 16.04 Raslberry. All the help pages to get Chromium working in 15.04.
<gerald> look here, this works fine... https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/tutorial-install-working-chromium-50/6762
<Wobbo> I havend fount that one thanks
<Wobbo> This one works to: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Use-Google-Chrome-on-Raspberry-Pi-2/
<Wobbo> But that is a old version, 48.0
<gerald> yep
<Wobbo> Thanks it works, but, can not login Google.
<Wobbo> Thanks, but my laptop batt, has anyone gave me a reasen why Chromium cant log in Google (Raspberry)
<fs3120> s.a
<james> boogie
<crypticn> Hmmm
<guest-5hi805> ooops
<Guest23828> hey is there any way to upgrade openGL from 3.0 to 4.1?
<Tashtari> Hi all.  I'm trying to download the 16.04 image for the RPi, and it's too big for an 8GB SD card...
<Tashtari> I tried this procedure to fix it, but it is still not booting:  http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/46450/reduce-ubuntu-mate-16-04-img-file-size
<Tashtari> Is there a better process to follow to fix this?
<dbz2k> hello
<dbz2k> is this wifi symbol normal http://i.imgur.com/RbTLI1p.png ?
<gianfranco> ciao
<gianfranco> non funziona la chat
<montru_> dbz2k: don't know if it is common but I have it too.
<dbz2k> hello guys
<dbz2k> do any of you still have the network manager glitches?
<zanna> ciao a tutti
<zanna> qualcuno parla italiano?
<mate|1396> chi parla italiano?
<bekks> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lonel> Hello
<Lonel> I can't get the super key to work in ubuntu mate? I want to be able to send window left half of desktop space/right/up/down..
<Lonel> anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<Lonel> in ubuntu mate 14.04 I just had to enable compiz effects and it work.
<Lonel> It seems like this is not the case in 16.04.
<Lonel> nvm
<Lonel> got it
<sixwheeledbeast^> options in window preferences
<swift110> hey all
<michael_> Don't suppose anyone would be able to lend a hand getting the pi camera set up on ubuntu mate ?
<White_Light> any regressions to watch out for when going from 16.04 to 16.10?
<swift110> hmm
<swift110> anyone using ubuntu mate on the pi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-09
<mate|83762> hello
<guest-gZMRif> hello
<sigurdson> Anyone using hexchat?
<sigurdson> Hiya, i tried downloading some gtk3+ themes from "get more themes" in Ubuntu-MATE but when i unpack them i cannot choose "install" from the button on the change theme page in settings.. Anyone know how to get more themes and how to install them?
<ahmad_> hi
<ahmad_> how can i install pes on my ubuntu
<Rumpled> the football game?
<ahmad_> yes
<ahmad> hi#
<ahmad> how can i install pes on my ubuntu?
<sigurdson> Anyone know how to install global codecs so i can get VLC to play the files i want?
<sigurdson> It is kinda funny that VLC cannot play my mp4 vids
<sigurdson> nvm, kodi plays them
<hgonzalez> Anyone using Ekiga on 17.10? With some update in the last weeks, some problem with audio interfacing got introduced.
<hgonzalez> No audio input with pulse, even though pavucontrol shows the levels. I confirmed this is not a SIP issue
<ouroumov_> hgonzalez, I previously had hardware-specific issues with SIP
<hgonzalez> ouroumov, do you mean audio hardware?
<ouroumov_> hgonzalez, yes, I had a laptop with no apparent sound problem, expect when I tried to use Ekiga/SIP, another laptop didn't have this problem.
 * Claudio Good morning
<hgonzalez> Thanks, I'm having this problem with a usb headset, I'll check if it shows with the built-in soundcard
<aatmay_talati> HI
<aatmay_talati> any idea for synaptic not working properly?
<diogenes_> aatmay_talati, properly?
<aatmay_talati> yeah its not working
<aatmay_talati>  i tried redownloding it
<aatmay_talati> and reinstalling i
<aatmay_talati> NVM i found it
<sebastian_> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-10
<Guest31273> hey, guys. anyone know how to uninstall an application here on Ubuntu-Mate?
<Gallomimia> uh, well i usually apt on the command line
<Gallomimia> but with the same utility you installed it, usually works
<inerkick> Hi guys. My Ubuntu mate wifi doesn't work. Kindly help.
<alkisg> Does it work under any linux distribution?
<inerkick> it used to work when i had 14.04
<inerkick> I did try in Manjaro and Puppylinux, it was working
<inerkick> now I got 17.10
<inerkick> Ubuntu mate
<inerkick> It wasn't even working on 16.05, and all up versions
<alkisg> If it is a kernel driver issue, it may affect all kernels
<alkisg> So it would be useful to try other flavors or distros with recent kernels
<alkisg> If you see that it's working in any distro with e.g. 4.10+ kernel, then it's an ubuntu issue...
<alkisg> If not, it's a kernel issue, to be reported against the linux-kernel package
<alkisg> Which kernel did Manjaro have?
<inerkick> So bad
<alkisg> The kernel is millions of lines of code, regressions happen all the time
<alkisg> Then people report them, and some of them get solved...
<inerkick> i did report on ubuntu and their forum and various of their channels. But I have seen this issue has been like since pretty long time and no one is addressing it, alkisg
<alkisg> inerkick: you need to find the proper place to report it
<alkisg> To the persons that write that part of the code
<alkisg> if it affects all distributions, then of course you should not report it to ubuntu
<alkisg> But to the kernel bugzilla
<alkisg> That's why I'm suggesting that you test in different distributions with recent kernels first
<alkisg> For example, I discovered a kernel bug 2 weeks ago. People were suggesting that I should file it in Ubuntu. But I know that if I file kernel issues there, they won't get solved. So I reported it upstream to the kernel, and it got solved in 5 days.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<alkisg> And it will be solved for all distros, not just ubuntu...
<inerkick> true
<inerkick> it wasn't issue on like even Lxle, i tested it today
<alkisg> So it works on lubuntu?
<alkisg> Ah lxle, didn't know that one
<alkisg> Which kernel does that have?
<alkisg> uname -r tells you the kernel version
<inerkick> but in lxle it was working on 16.05 version
<inerkick> on Manjaro xfce 17.02, It was working, and lxle 16.04 wifi was working
<alkisg> There's no 16.05 version
<alkisg> Maybe you mean 16.04...
<alkisg> There are 3 different kernels in 16.04: in 16.04.1 kernel is 4.4, in 16.04.2 kernel is 4.8, and in 16.04.3 kernel is 4.10
<alkisg> So you need to compare
<alkisg> uname -r
<alkisg> For example the bug that I was mentioning above, happened after kernel 4.11 and before kernel 4.12
<inerkick> currently i'm using ubuntu mate and connected with mobile's internet using a cable. and I got 4.12.0-11-generic kernel
<inerkick> i am trying to open distro watch to check the kernel of both manjaro and lxle but it's so weak internet i got
<alkisg> You can't easily check via the internet, because 16.04 has 3 kernels
<alkisg> It will be the same in lxle too, 3 kernels
<alkisg> You should best boot it and run uname -r
<alkisg> And then mention that "my card works in these kernels and doesn't work in these kernels"
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> i will check for sure
<alkisg> For example, if you install 4.12 in lxle, it may stop working
<inerkick> i can't compare on distrowatch isnt? alkisg
<inerkick> like i was checking https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lxle and  https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=manjaro
<inerkick> hI alkisg http://paste.ubuntu.com/25712579/ this is the versions of kernel i got
<alkisg> inerkick: so maybe your card works until kernel 4.9, and it doesn't work in kernel 4.12
<alkisg> There's a wiki page in ubuntu describing how to test other kernel versions
<alkisg> So, test with 4.4
<mate|20411> hi
<mate|20411> haw are you
<mate|20411> ar you okey
<mate|20411> hay alguien aki
<swift110-phone> hey
<baimafeima> any Samba experts here?
<NoCode> Hey anyone around?
<NoCode> Trying to setup my printer, there's no "Printers" icon in Control Center.
<NoCode> Using 16.04
<nemo> hiya
<nemo> woah.
<nemo> where's system-config-printer ??
<nemo> NoCode: you're right. I was expecting to find it under System → Preferences
<nemo> what the heck
<nemo> has someone screwed w/ the .desktop file recently, making it no longer appear in menus correctly?
<nemo> let's see...
<nemo> NoCode: (wonder if it's a gnome3/mate conflict)
<NoCode> I actually installed KDE > MATE
<NoCode> BUT, this is an old install. Very old.
<NoCode> So don't take what I say to be 100%
<nemo> mine is really old too.
<nemo> but it was there until recently
<nemo> wonder if it needs a new mate-foo .desktop file
<NoCode> I wonder if I should install system-config-printer-common, system-config-printer-gnome. I guess one at a time to see what it pulls in.
<NoCode> system-config-printer-udev is installed already
<nemo> oh duh
<nemo> System → Administration → Printers
<nemo> maybe I just forgot and was always there
<NoCode> nothing here
<nemo> NoCode: maybe you overrode it in your .local...
<nemo>  check in a clean user?
<nemo> the division between System → Preferences and System → Administration always seemed a bit arbitrary to me
<nemo> and. hardly anything is under "Administration" so I forget to look there
<nemo> Gnome Disks is under Preferences but gparted under Administration - even though they are very similar tools ☺
<NoCode> bahaha, I just went into KDE config manager thing and added it from there. :|
<nemo> oh heh
<nemo> why not MATE's ? ☺
<nemo> right click on menu, choose edit...
<nemo> maybe you'd even see it had been disabled
<nemo> but oh well whatev
<NoCode> Nothing in the menu editor has printers. :D
<NoCode> nemo, Oh, hey! it was system-config-printer-gnome
<nemo> O_o
<nemo> whaaat
<nemo> hm
<nemo> time to ask apt where mine comes from
<NoCode> printer queue in the menu does not come up either. lol. :D
<NoCode> ah well
<nemo> $ apt-file find /usr/share/applications/system-config-printer.desktop
<nemo> system-config-printer-gnome: /usr/share/applications/system-config-printer.desktop
<nemo> indeedy
<nemo> hum
<nemo> but it definitely is in my menu
<NoCode> "print-manager" also suggests, "print-manager: command not found"
<NoCode> In terminal
<NoCode> Oh, it's a KDE module
 * NoCode tosses that out the window
<miranda> who likes roblox
<miranda> i have robux
<miranda> mhahaahahahah
<miranda> a**hole
<miranda> bit**
<miranda> hi
<miranda> f
<miranda> f
<miranda> f
<miranda> f
<miranda> vcxv
<miranda> cc
<miranda> cv
<miranda> vc
<miranda> vc
<miranda> cv
<miranda> cv
<miranda> c
<miranda> vc
<miranda> cx
<miranda> cv
<miranda> cv
<miranda> cv
<miranda> vc
<miranda> v
<miranda> cv
<miranda> cv
<miranda> cv
<miranda> cv
<miranda> cxv
<miranda> cxv
<miranda> vc
<miranda> c
<miranda> c
<miranda> vx
<miranda> c
<miranda> xc
<miranda> vcv
<miranda> cv
<miranda> c
<miranda> v
<miranda> cv
<miranda> x
<miranda> v
<miranda> xcv
<miranda> vcx
<miranda> cvx
<miranda> cvx
<miranda> yxcvu
<miranda> yv
<miranda> xcu
<miranda> y
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> y
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> uy
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> uy
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> uy
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> u
<miranda> y
<miranda> u
<kebdani> Hello ?
<swift110> hey kebdani
<kebdani> Oh ! a person !
<swift110> yes
<manjaro-mate> hey all
<manjaro-mate> I wanted to ask you something about Mate Desktop
<swift110> manjaro-mate: someone will help you when you get the chance
<manjaro-mate> I added the Indicator Applet Complete but when it shows no indicators
<swift110> did you reboot your machine
<manjaro-mate> I want it to behave just like the indicator in ubuntu mate
<manjaro-mate> no
<tyler_> Hi
 * Claudioo Good Morning
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-11
<swift110-phone> hey
<chappie> hi
<chappie> anybody here?
<hfaadmin> hello
<alkisg> hello
<hfaadmin> browsing by
<hfaadmin> I`m new to linux, but I`d love to learn more
<hfaadmin> hope we can have fun
<alkisg> Some of us use linux for business, some for fun... hope you have fun with it. :)
<usuario> y
<usuario> y7
<usuario> ey q pasa
<fvzubets> Hi, all
<sigurdson> hiya
<arnaud_> hi
<sigurdson> I think i should have chosen full duplex on my printer, it prints one page, then stops for like 10 seconds before printing the next
<smith_> como instalo soundKonverter , cuales son los comandos
<Sicnus> Is there a way to fix padding around items / icons on the panel?  All of my icons are butted right against the edge of the panel... No room to "breathe"
<Akuli> do you mean spacing between the icons next to clock?
<Sicnus> the top and bottom spacing... of each icon.. they are the exact size of the panel.
<Akuli> i guess you could make the panel taller
<Sicnus> no matter how big I make the panel, the icons simply grow to fill the entire size of the panel...    :/  Sorry, not sure how else to say it.
<Sicnus> This is really cool looking....  #inspired.  https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/44t3u7/mate_sometimes_you_dont_need_to_change_a_lot_for/
<Sicnus> Anyone here use Plank?  The mate panel is... "docked"  for some reason.  Also, how would I make sure plank starts at startup?
<ricotz> Sicnus, I think you simply switch to the "Eleven" desktop style of mate
<Sicnus> k, I'll look into that
<Sicnus> ricotz: silly question, how do I do that.  Don't see it in the look and feel
<ricotz> Sicnus, or Cupertino
<alumno28> holaaa
<alumno28_> 8=============D
<StanZ> Hey users
<StanZ> Why doesn't anyone chat here?
<y0sh> there is a lot of talking that goes on in here
<swift110> lol
<nemo> I'm going to guess 'cause this is a support channel
<nemo> not a "discuss how MATE and ubuntu impact your life" channel
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-12
<danboid> flexiondotorg, Hi Wimpy. Why are you marking my caja thumbnail  bug reports 'Invalid'?
<alkisg> Link?
<flexiondotorg> I moved it to the correct issue tracker for Caja.
<danboid> flexiondotorg, Oh right! Link please. I didn't know caja had a separate tracker from MATE?
<flexiondotorg> You'll have an email with the links😀
<danboid> flexiondotorg, emails yes, links no. The email just tells my my bugs have been deemed invalid and thats my lot
<danboid> flexiondotorg, OK, the new links are on the old bug pages
<danboid> Its a shame that none of the Linux filemanagers are fit for browsing MTP devices with thumbnails. Thunar can just about manage it but its very sluggish. Everything else fails (caja, files, pcmanfm, dolphin...)
<danboid> Surely I'm not the only Linux user with an Android smartphone? ;)
<danboid> I'm going to check now the thunar devs are aware if its sluggishness when browsing MTP
<alkisg> There's a setting on when to create thumbnails, and I think it's disabled by default for remote file systems, for efficiency
<alkisg> Check caja preferences about it
<danboid> This bug has been reported for Thunar and I added my comment about a year ago so I'm not confident anyone is concerned about it other than me and the original reporter https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12111
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12111 in Core "Thunar becomes unusable on ptp/mtp devices when thumbnails enabled" [Normal,New]
<danboid> alkisg, Yes, I'm aware of that under caja. I have it set to 'Always' show thumbnails and the file size maxed out
<alkisg> And it still won't show thumbnails? OK, file a bug then...
<danboid> alkisg, I have :)
<alkisg> OK (not in Thunar of course)
<danboid> alkisg, Wimoy recategorised it this morning
<alkisg> OK
<sixwheeledbeast> sigurdson: did you find icons, I have used gentleface for a few FOSS projects
<sigurdson> sixwheeledbeast, icons?
<sixwheeledbeast> sigurdson: you asked a few days ago about icons for a project? But you haven't been around
<sigurdson> oh yea.. right. I was also looking for themes. But i am looking for .ico yes and preferably scalable (maybe vector) if any i dont know how this works exactly if they are bits or vectors but yeah i would be interrested :)
<sigurdson> sixwheeledbeast, what is FOSS again?
<sixwheeledbeast> free open source
<sigurdson> ah ok nice
<sigurdson> sixwheeledbeast, i would gladly look at them :)
<sigurdson> sixwheeledbeast, what file format?
<sixwheeledbeast> look at gentleface I am not sure if there what your looking for or if they are suitable license
<sigurdson> sixwheeledbeast, where do i find those?
<sigurdson> i got the wireframe icon toolbar set that was free.. thanks! :D
<sigurdson> not sure what program to view them in, but i might get to use them at some point :D
<sixwheeledbeast> Sorry looking throught my sources for the site
<sixwheeledbeast> https://gentleface.com/free_icon_set.html I believe
<sixwheeledbeast> But there CC non commerical so maybe not useful for you.
<sigurdson> oh i am doing beta testing and doing alot of work so it will come handy.. Need to learn onclick event for icons in JavaScript and so i can use them for practice.. Thank you
<sixwheeledbeast> no idea in javascript
<sigurdson> nop thats why i am working lol
<sigurdson> i need to go away for a bit.
<mason_> hello, the boutique window and welcome are blank and do not load because ?. please someone had this problem? and if so, how did they solve it? Thank you
<andersmmg> hi
<andersmmg> hi
<andersmmg> anyone using MATE on a Pi?
<dkdegarmo> sup my dudes
<ubuntu-mate> hey boys ;)
<ubuntu-mate> I'm a girl and I use GNU/Linux :)
<ubuntu-mate> Any cute boys here??
<ubuntu-mate> ;)
<tsimonq2> That's certainly an efficient way to get a quick ban...
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> ubuntu-mate: Please leave.
<ubuntu-mate> wow sexist pig
<ubuntu-mate> found the incel LMAO
<hggdh> ubuntu-mate: please stop
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-13
<chen_> ...
<d_1_stortion> lol
<oterrivel> hello
<oterrivel> why there is not /etc/init/ttyN.conf ?
<oterrivel> would like to disable some virtual terminals
<alkisg> oterrivel: distros now use systemd, see e.g. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/56531/how-to-get-fewer-ttys-with-systemd
<mate|21763> Hello.. Indian languages are not in Ubuntu mate 17.10 (keyboard layout)
<mate|21763> help me please
<alkisg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<mate|21763> which keyboard should I select?
<mate|21763> but still Hindi is not in the list
<mate|21763> it is available in ubuntu mate 17.04
<mate|21763> Hello.. Indian languages are not in Ubuntu mate 17.10 (keyboard layout) , it was available in ubuntu mate 17.04
<mate|21763> Hello.. Indian languages are not in Ubuntu mate 17.10 (keyboard layout) , it was available in ubuntu mate 17.04
<oterrivel> thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<devbie> Hi everyone. I'd like to set the system-wide default layout for Ubuntu Mate 16.04. I've already modified the layout for the current (admin) user. I'd like to make it the default layout for all new user accounts. Can anyone help pls? Thx
<drwho> Anglais YVERA
<drwho> You school stuff
<ouroumov> devbie, I don't think there's currently a way to do that that doesn't involve some hacking
<ouroumov> devbie, maybe you should consider filing a feature request against MATE Tweak.
<ouroumov> devbie, actually it would be nice if everything could be configured globally in MATE Tweak.
<alkisg> default layout of what? panel? you can just set a gschema override...
<devbie> Hi ouromov, I was just creating a new post in the user forums ('Mate Tweak: setting the default system-wide layout')
<devbie> i just want to add the 'log out' applet on the top panel. being able to set this as the system-wide default layout would me that the applet would automatically show in new user accounts
<ouroumov> devbie, I think this can be done in MATE Tweak, the forum is OK but you might want to ask about a feature here: https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/mate-tweak/issues
<devbie> ouroumov, I'll head there then. Thx
<Guest74687> TE AMO LINUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest74687> Hola como estan?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-14
<poufate> hi, i am new in ubunut some recomeds?
<bornagainpenguin> I'm trying to run down a problem but I'm having a hard time finding the words to describe it. Hoping that others here either recognize the issue or can give me the keywords so I can run it down myself.
<bornagainpenguin> Basically when I scroll through a directory in Caja it's not refreshing properly and leaving visual artifacts in the file manager window.
<bornagainpenguin> (Doesn't affect Firefox so I don't think it's driver related.)
<bornagainpenguin> If it matters (and it probably does) I'm using compiz-reloaded.
<bornagainpenguin> I'm running this on a HP G62 notebook with Ubuntu-Mate 16.04.3 LTS.
<bornagainpenguin> Did any of my previous message get through? Using the browser version of IRC and I had to enable scripts.
<bornagainpenguin> YES! Now I'm here with Hexchat. The only question is if there's anyone else in here with me that's active...
<bornagainpenguin> Hello?
<bornagainpenguin> Am I invisible?
<Astro7467> @bornagainpenguin
<bornagainpenguin> Hi!
<Astro7467> @bornagainpenguin  People tend to checkin and help when they can on unanswered questions in this  chat - just need to be patient
<bornagainpenguin> Yes?
<bornagainpenguin> OK.
<bornagainpenguin> Thanks.
<swift110> hey bornagainpenguin
<bornagainpenguin> Well crud. I think I found the answer to my question; it's just not an answer I was hoping for.
<tommie_> hay
<Claudio> Hello :)
<Claudio> Who try or testes the Eltechs Program ?
<family> OI
<family> HI
<kids> hj
<kids> hy
<kids> h
<kids> h
<kids> jh
<kids> h
<kids> hg
<kids> h
<kids> hh
<kids> nh
<kids> hn
<kids> nh
<kids> nh
<kids> n
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-15
<tommie_> hay
<tommie_> hay
<viktor> ef
<viktor> ewg
<Guest37587> hello
<alkisg> Hello
<Guest37587> Iam trying to update using Software Updater, it says not enough space in disk, although I have 27GB's free space
<Guest37587> When I try to resize using Welcome screen, it says already resized
<Guest37587> Is there any other way to resize Ubuntu mate
<Guest37587> ?
<diogenes_> Guest37587, run: inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> copy the output to some pastebin and share the link her
<diogenes_> here*
<pc> muellemi
<mate|80873> hi
<mate|80873> hello
<xpkill24>  /msg NickServ identify netnet24
<mate|92174> hi
<xpkill24> ror mounting /dev/sdc5 at /media/ubuntu-mate/DATA: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o
<y0sh> is the software boutique working for everyone
<y0sh> on my main it is very slow but on my vm and pi3 it works just fine
<y0sh> and the vm is on the main computer
<xpkill24> Error mounting /dev/sdc5 at /media/ubuntu-mate/DATA: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid
<josefus2> software updater tells me I have updates available. Should I download it?
<ouroumov_> josefus2, well, yes.
<ouroumov_> updates == good
<josefus2> updates are scare me
<ouroumov_> Not installing them should scare you more.
<josefus2> I see thanks for the advice
<ouroumov_> If you're using a new install of 16.04 you're currently vulnerable to two root-level remote code execution vulnerabilities
<josefus2> that is what I'm running
<ouroumov_> One of the vulnerabilities is in the bluetooth stack, the other one is in a component for DNS resolutions.
<ouroumov_> That's the two vulns I can tell you about at the top of my head, but there are others.
<josefus2> which updates cover that?
<ouroumov_> josefus2, you can find that information here: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<ouroumov_> Here are the two I mentioned: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3430-2/ https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3423-1/
<mate|69509> Hi
<ouroumov_> hi mate|69509
<mate|69509> Indian languages are not in Ubuntu mate 17.10
<mate|69509> As text entry layout
<ouroumov_> During the install or after?
<mate|69509> After install
<mate|69509> When I go to text entry there is no Kannada, Malayalam..
<ouroumov_> mate|69509, were they available in 16.04 ?
<mate|69509> In version 17.04 .. it's available
<mate|69509> From 17.10.. it's missing
<ouroumov_> mate|69509, did you install language support after install?
<ouroumov_> System -> Preferences -> Personal -> Language Support
<ouroumov_> I think there was a bug in Beta2 where chosen language packs were deleted after install
<mate|69509> I install Malayalam...
<mate|69509> Oh.. May be it will fix in final
<ouroumov_> Did you reboot since?
<ouroumov_> Should be fixed by updates now I think
<mate|69509> Yeah I rebooted
<mate|69509> I installed ibus.. still not came
<mate|69509> Anyway thanks alot... Gonna sleep
<potier> bonsoir, tout nouveau sur ubuntu, que je découbvre à peine, quelqu'un peut il me dire s'il est possible de démarrer son ordi directement sur la page d'accueil windos , merci et bbonne nuit à toutes et tous ,
<dror> does anyone know how to cancel global menus in mutiny.
